# WABOOM is insane



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Either that, or he's just a really nice guy. One of the two. I asked another member what kind of flavor profile an Opus X has because I'm thinking of surprising a good buddy with a couple for his 30th birthday. He's the first of all my friends to take the plunge. WABOOM made sure I had a test run. He also sent along a lot of body guards.

You're the man, @WABOOM. This forum never ceases to amaze me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit @WABOOM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Awesome hit there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Way to go @WABOOM


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BOOM goes @WABOOM !!! Love it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Another day, another busted mailbox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice hit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

N-i-c-e !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @WABOOM!


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Boom!!!!! @WABOOM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mushroom cloud!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Class act attack, right there! Good man


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I see you haven't lost your touch @WABOOM. Nice bro!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Boomah!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Bam! Er... I mean Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

He's not insane - he just has a few bad behaviors.....
Nice package @WABOOM


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Talk about a beotch slap. Nice smokes.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

@WABOOM is a nice guy. 
Don't spread that around, he's got a reputation to uphold. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

